# Possible to turn Cross Drilled Rotors?



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Is it possible to turn cross driller rotors? 
My local auto parts store will not do it. They will turn a traditional solid disc but not a cross drilled one. 

I ask because I have a set of Zimmerman rotors which did not last very long. Within about 5000 miles, they began to pulsate when braking so I have to assume they are warped. I've since replaced the rotors with a new set and the pulsations are now gone. .

It just seems wasteful to throw out a set of brake rotors with so little service life. If they can indeed be turned/trued, then I'd reuse them.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

there are places that will turn them.....

but generally speaking, most cross drilled rotors are not worth their money....and certainly not on the street. If you do turn them....they will warp or crap quicker.

i still use oem blanks for the track....


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

If the rotors got hot enough to warp, I would trash them.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

There isn't enough wear thickness designed into most rotors to allow them to be turned even once. 

Most modern rotors only have 1mm-1.5mm of wear thickness above minimum thickness when brand-new. 

Some drilled and/or slotted rotors have a bevel on the holes and/or slots that is a wear indicator, when the bevel is gone anywhere, then the rotors are done. I go by the wear ridge that forms on the outer and inner edge of the friction surface. When a wear ridge forms that you can see and feel with a definite edge, about fingernail thick or thicker, the rotor is wornout.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

You should not turn drilled rotors.


----------

